# Canikon D9XMk5 for $50! Earn money watching porn! You like!



## Don Simon (Sep 6, 2007)

OK...

There was just a post for 100% hardcore porn. I didn't realise that the hardcore-ness of porn could be assessed as a percentage, but that's another matter... anyway as usual it got deleted fairly quickly, but before it did Hertz made a good point... there was actually nothing for sale, no link or anything... in Mr. Van Rental's words, "Inept spam".

Now obviously I was disappointed to be deprived of the chance to give my credit card details away for 100% hardcore porn (since everyone knows normal porn is only 97.3% hardcore) but it also got me thinking... why is spam so inept these days? Maybe it's just me, but the quality of spam seems to be at an all-time low.

Like the ads for Nike T-shirts and shoes. Last time I checked, this was a photo forum. Go spam a basketball forum. Or just any generic forum where there might be an above-average chance of people being that interested in buying discount Nike shoes and T-shirts. Why here? Why would you waste your own time, never mind ours, registering here for that?

My personal favourites are the ones who want to sell you a bunch of cameras and phones, listed in US$, from a location in England (which now apparently has "Zip codes"... why didn't the Royal Mail tell me?)... strangely enough their addresses seem to be someone else's, and they don't have an email, but it's ok because you can send your details to a dodgy email address.

The spam is getting so pointless and the scams are spectacularly obvious. It's just embarassing now.

Of course, I would never waste my time and everyone else's making pointless spammy threads. Oh no. If you would like to discuss this further or buy some brand new camera-phones preloaded with 400% porn then contact me at sales@nowayinhellanyoneisevergoingtobuythiscrap.com


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 6, 2007)

The best porn I ever came across was only 98.53% and I took a week to recover (the seats, mostly).
I think 100% porn has been banned under the Geneva Convention.

I believe a lot of spam is generated by robot programs. Like we seem to be getting a lot of auto-dial, pre-recorded sales pitches on the 'phone in the UK right now.
Either that or companies are setting up spam factories in third world countries and employing children to do the work for 5p a year.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 6, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Either that or companies are setting up spam factories in third world countries and employing children to do the work for 5p a year.


 
That's a horrible thought... those countries could end up with a whole generation of marketing people...ale:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 6, 2007)

It'll be Docklands in the 80's all over again...


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 6, 2007)

that 100% proof porn is dangerous.

I knew a lad in school once who found his brothers stash of 100% hardcore videos. After watching less the 30 seconds of it his teeth had melted, his face burst, and he slipped into a porn induced coma. The only way the doctors could revive him was by showing him photographs of Anne Widdecombe sunbathing topless... unfortunately he died, it was all too much for him.

Let this be a lesson to anybody thinking of dabbling with 100% hardcore.


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 7, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> *porn induced coma*



Now thats a great name for a metal band


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 7, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Now thats a great name for a metal band



Sensible people just call it a 'ring' :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 8, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I took a week to recover (the seats, mostly).


----------



## Battou (Sep 11, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> OK...
> 
> My personal favourites are the ones who want to sell you a bunch of cameras and phones, listed in US$, from a location in England (which now apparently has "Zip codes"... why didn't the Royal Mail tell me?)... strangely enough their addresses seem to be someone else's, and they don't have an email, but it's ok because you can send your details to a dodgy email address.



lol, on the other side of the pond we get everything listed in £s many look to be here state side


----------



## Battou (Sep 12, 2007)

Your favorite Nike ads are back, get to'em quick or they'll be gone lol


----------

